# Dealing with a Jezebel Spirit



## mrselle (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you deal with a Jezebel Spirit?  I have encountered this type of spirit before, but it wasn’t until last summer that I realized there is a name for it.  I’ve read about this spirit and listened to a few presentations on youtube and yet I haven’t seen anything on how to deal with this spirit on a day to day basis.  In my case, these are people who are part of my family so I can’t completely move them out of my life.  I have tried to talk to one person in particular about her actions and the way she treats me and in the end I feel like an idiot because she pretends to be totally oblivious to any wrong doing and swears up and down that she loves and respects me, but I know better.  I can look in her eyes and tell that she feels anything but those things.   

So, how do you all deal with this?


----------



## Ramya (Apr 3, 2009)

There was some really good advice given in this thread about it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=245005&highlight=jezebel

hope that helps


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 3, 2009)

mrselle said:


> How do you deal with a Jezebel Spirit? I have encountered this type of spirit before, but it wasn’t until last summer that I realized there is a name for it. I’ve read about this spirit and listened to a few presentations on youtube and yet I haven’t seen anything on how to deal with this spirit on a day to day basis. In my case, these are people who are part of my family so I can’t completely move them out of my life.
> 
> I have tried to talk to one person in particular about her actions and the way she treats me and in the end I feel like an idiot because she pretends to be totally oblivious to any wrong doing and swears up and down that she loves and respects me, but I know better. I can look in her eyes and tell that she feels anything but those things.
> 
> So, how do you all deal with this?


 
I'm so sorry that you are being treated so badly.  The spirit if Jezebel is a 'controlling spirit'.   It operates by way of intimidation, using forceful acts to induce fear into it's victims to dominate and be in control.   It's basically a spirit of witchcraft.  The rebellion against God and self empowered will to rule and dominate.   

You can liken this spirit as one who would run over it's victims with a mack truck and then back over them to make sure they're dead.  Hard core control addicts and truly while they seek to put others in bondage, it is they who are truly bound and in deep oppression.   

Many think of Jezebel as a harlot, a vile temptress, a femme fatale.  The make-up that she wore as described in the Bible wasn't cosmetic, it was that of a witch.   

You asked how to deal with someone with this spirit?  You have to obey scripture and cut yourself off from them.  It's either your peace or their rule.  You cannot change them; only God can do this, and this only if they are yielding to Him.    

Contending with them is not what God wants and for several reasons.  The harder you fight the harder they will fight back.  This spirit is empowered by strife and contention.  The more one pushes them, the more they scheme and fuel up to go for the 'kill', so to speak.   

Ignoring them is what gives you the power over them.   You do not have to contend, yield, succomb, explain, retaliate, nor attempt to battle with this spirit and it is a spirt which you are contending with.  Your family member is basically the vehicle / vessel from which it operates and channels through.    

satan is an illegal alien in this earth; therefore he uses the will of people as his access (via their minds / which leads to 'his' actions. 

Don't think for one minute that you can handle this spirit just because you're praying.  Pray is the key, but in pray God speaks to us and tells us how and what to do in a given situation.   In such as this, the answer is to steer clear of this person and keep your peace.   

Don't say that you cannot do it.  You can and you will.  When things get bad enough around this person, you 'will' indeed cut them off until they learn that you are not going to tolerate their foolishness.  Let the devil know that you are not engaging his spiritual enticement, neither are you going to play the victim any longer.    

Jesus told us that He contends with those who contend with us.  Let Him do what He said He would do.  

Hugs and blessings...


----------



## momi (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks OP for the post - Thanks ladies for your replies...


----------

